# 3/31 trout & reds



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Went out in the kayak after class today. the water was noticeably warmer than yesterday on that falling tide, so i hit up a deeper hole for some trout first thing. sure enough they were there and hungry, but only 12-15" spikes. 










moved on and worked some flats, picked up a few drum here and there but no hawg dawgs today.










kept on huntin for some bigger fish, thought i had another small slot red when 3 lbs of supper came up thrashin..










rounded out the day with another red after that, then it was time to go release into grease.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great Pics.....*

Nice work!!!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Someone is eating good tonite.. nice fish.. !!1


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Where?*

Where are ya catching them? Down in NC?

Can't wait for the specks to appear here....


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

these were in lower cape fear river but they're bitin here at wrightsville beach too. things are heating up fast with this nice weather.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Nice*

Keep up the great fishing! Cant wait for them to hit this area..........Im going stir crazy.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Uncdub13*

WHat type of ride do you have, I think I might have passed you a time or two. Mine is a Blue dodge dakota foour door with a rack on the front. thought I may have passed you down arounf FF>.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

white/silver toyota 4runner. sometimes have a rack on the front but not usually.


----------

